# Similarities: Russia and Canada



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

1. Cold
2. Occupy a large Area
3. Part of G8
4. On relatively same latitudes.


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Brad said:


> Both Canadians and Russians love Americans


I don't think so that canadians love usa :bash:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Brad said:


> both countries have the biggest territories.


"We're the second largest country
On this planet Earth
And if Russia
Keeps on shrinking
Then soon we'll be first
(as long as we keep Quebec)"


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Xäntårx said:


> Except Ontario.


lol actually i wouldn't mind a free an independant ontario. the other provinces have been mooching off ontario and toronto for far too long without us getting anything but their cockyness and hate in return. FREE ONTARIO!!!! 

btw plz dont go all serious on this and start posting crap.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

both all like alcohole?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

auckland16 said:


> I don't think so that canadians love usa :bash:


seems no reason canadians dislike american, but i do have heard some talk about that. i dont know why.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> The make up together most of the area between 45 and 90 degrees north or the like and therefore have a very similar clime, vegetation belts and fauna
> 
> Corn chambers with endless fields and a bit boring big cities in the middle of the steppes and taigas.
> 
> ...


Boring cities............I don't think so. Canada has some of the most dynamic cities on the planet, and most liveable. 
Montreal with its French flair, style, and wicked nightlife. Toronto is THE most cosmopoliatan city in the world according to the UN and if you have ever been you would beleive it. Toronto' restaurants, shopping with an incredible variety of all kinds.Montreal has the biggest comedy festival in the world and a jazz festival that is by far the largest in NA.
Toronto has the worlds largest Caribean festival in the world after Kingston........attended by nearly 2 million a year. Second largest film festival in the world, second only to Cannes. Third largest theatre scene in the english speaking world. Fantastic night life. Largest gay pride parade in the wold with 900,000 attendees.
Vancouver, incredible situation with mountains and sea as a backdrop. Largest urban downtown park in NA.


----------



## Maxagual (May 20, 2006)

extremely cold  epper:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

ssiguy2 said:


> Boring cities............I don't think so. Canada has some of the most dynamic cities on the planet, and most liveable.


I was talking about the cities in the PRAIRIES and steppes, which definitly doesn't include Ontaria, Quebec or Vancouver  as well as not Moscow or St.Petersburg!


----------



## kevinb (Jan 30, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> "We're the second largest country
> On this planet Earth
> And if Russia
> Keeps on shrinking
> ...


What do you mean? Russia today is not anymore USSR or the CIS. No mini-republics are under Russia's jurisdiction.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It's a song by the Arrogant Worms and a JOKE :cheers:
I am not even Canadian and was never there, but in Russia


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Hey, no one's mentioned the abundance of highrise "commieblocks"


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

kevinb said:


> Russia today is not anymore USSR or the CIS. No mini-republics are under Russia's jurisdiction.


Many. Chechen republic for instance. (I mention it because probably everybody knows it)
Many nationalities live in Russia, many of them have their own republics. That's why the full name is Russian Federation.
PS Russia is a smaller USSR , but not soviet socialist


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

love of hockey!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

These:


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

hockey


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

my daddy can kick your daddy's ass!^^


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

Grumpy old ladies in fur hats, though I'm sure Russia has way more.



oliver999 said:


> both all like alcohole?


We're not any different than other countries in this regard. Hmmm... Russian Vodka or Canadian Whisky?


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> I was talking about the cities in the PRAIRIES and steppes, which definitly doesn't include Ontaria, Quebec or Vancouver  as well as not Moscow or St.Petersburg!


The Prairies is not boring for me. 

Vancouver is too vibrant and busy--- never the best city for living.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Both can drink you under the table.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

del


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

feverwin said:


> Have you ever heard any racistic event happened in China? You know that? Race discrimination belongs to the white...


You probably don't remember what takes place in Tibet. It looks like more genocide than descrimination



feverwin said:


> It happens all in western countries where the white dominate! Have you heard these news in Africa?


Whites leave South Africa now. They feel black racism.


----------



## kentan8 (Oct 7, 2004)

Racism is alive and well in China. China is a very diverse country, not only are there cultural and language differences, they can actually look very different. Many jokes were told of each other of their accents, appearances etc. As a Chinese myself, I hate to say that Chinese people are up there as one of the most racist peoples around... just think of what '******' means (among many other colourful slangs for other ethnic groups).


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

feverwin said:


> I don't want to fight with dumb guy as you... And CHIna is not a homogeneous nation! SHe has at least 56 ethnic groups include Korean, Muslims, Tibetan, Mogolian, Manchu, Russia, Turkish people... I can't believe you are so ignorant, at least you should know place like Tibet, Xinjiang, Inner Mongol.... Not a single place in CHina is 100% one race... :lol: :lol:


But the thing is in China, most everyone is Chinese. there are not too many foreigners, unlike in Canada were 20-25% of the population is foreign born, and includes people of every race from every country imaginable.



Kuesel said:


> Seriously: I think it's maybe crap, maybe just media manipulation, but Canadian and Russian fear of Chinese immigration...


Seriously, where do you guys get these ideas that Chinese immigration is feared?? 

If anything, Chinese immigrants are some of the most welcomed because they typically have a higher level of education and wealth than people from some other countries.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

^^As you could see I also didn't understand that crap, don't get me wrong


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

monkeyronin said:


> But the thing is in China, most everyone is Chinese. there are not too many foreigners, unlike in Canada were 20-25% of the population is foreign born, and includes people of every race from every country imaginable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Media bias and political motivation my friend. Chinese are usually welcomed, but thats hardly the voice heard in the media, they often have to appeal to the group of people that feels that all the jobs are taken over by chinese and
feels insecure. While we understand that that's intirely their own fault as everyone, no matter chinese or whoever are all competting fairly. But media and politicans are not innocent teddy bears, they will say whatever the people WANT to hear.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

CrazyCanuck said:


> Are you saying Brazil isn't a big country?


Darn  That´s true.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Kiss the Rain said:


> Media bias and political motivation my friend. Chinese are usually welcomed, but thats hardly the voice heard in the media, they often have to appeal to the group of people that feels that all the jobs are taken over by chinese and
> feels insecure. While we understand that that's intirely their own fault as everyone, no matter chinese or whoever are all competting fairly. But media and politicans are not innocent teddy bears, they will say whatever the people WANT to hear.


wh...what? Never in my life have I hear the media or politicians talk about that kind of stuff... 

Stupid question, but have you ever been to Canada?


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

similarities between canada y and russia

both are incredibly cold

both have cities with -60 c

both countries can gaze the aurora borealis easily

in both countries most people hate snow

in both countries 30 c is considered an extreme heat wave


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

feverwin said:


> So that's how the westerners thought! :lol: :lol:
> 
> First, Chinese is a race, they have their right to stay any country they like, don't tell me Canada belongs to the white! Because you are implying this. I know you are a racist, I hope not all the Canadians are racists!
> 
> ...


It is not quite true. Even Chinese consider themselves homogeneous, still discrimination exists severely in China. for example, Shanghainese and Beijingers look down on other cities' migrants. Urban people look down on farmers. I can't picture what different races live in China would be like. But it hardly happens in Canada. Multiculture is characteristic of Canada tolerating different races.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

futureproof said:


> similarities between canada y and russia
> 
> both are incredibly cold
> 
> ...


Not true at all. It is normal for Southern Russia or Canada reaching 30 C in summer. 

One should not generalise both countries in that way--- both countries are large and have large varieties in climate, geographical feature, etc.


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

What cities get -60c??? The great metropolis of Tuktoyaktuk?


----------



## Flamming_Python (May 20, 2006)

Both are very ethnically diverse

Xantarx is right. In russia 30 degrees is considered standard during the summer. Even for a northern european city like St. Petersburg, the summers are quite warm. That's not even to mention the southern parts of Russia which get hotter.

Canada doesn't extend as far south, but I would imagine that their summers can be quite warm as well.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Ukrainians outside Ukraine.
1. Russia
2. Canada


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

Xäntårx said:


> Not true at all. It is normal for Southern Russia or Canada reaching 30 C in summer.
> 
> One should not generalise both countries in that way--- both countries are large and have large varieties in climate, geographical feature, etc.


well, yes, i overexagerated a little, still, i checked some weather data records and edmonton can reach -50, which is raw cold, and montreal -45

and, no, canada doesnt have a wide variety of climates, only the west coast is a bit temperated than the rest of the country, but still, is rather cold and dreary for most of the year

summers are short, with heat waves bringing 37c+ temperatures, but for 2 to 5 days at most

there isn´t much difference with russia also, though, it goes a few degrees south closer to the equator, which modifies a little but not much in russia´s general rule of being cold

but, believe me, i like cold a bit more than hot weather

anyway, one of the countries enjoying a vast number of climate regions is the united states along with china

others would be argentina and australia at some extent


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

Both countries have Russian spies.


----------

